# Fergie - Tattoo



## qseven (16 Apr. 2008)

Meine Freundin würde sich gerne ein Pic von Fergie tätowieren lassen. Allerdings fehlt hier die passende Vorlage.

Vorschläge?


----------



## Muli (16 Apr. 2008)

Am besten benutzt du einfach mal unsere Suche:
http://www.celebboard.net/search.php

Ich denke so findest ihr zwei am leichtesten, was gefällt


----------

